# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Spijsverteringsstoornissen/Dyspepsie - Artikels

## Agnes574

Dyspepsie 

Het spijsverteringsstelsel zorgt ervoor dat voedsel wordt bewerkt tot voedingsstoffen die in de bloedbaan kunnen worden opgenomen. Deze voedingsstoffen zijn de energiebron van het lichaam. Nadat ze in de het maagdarmkanaal zijn opgenomen, worden voedingsstoffen via het bloed en de lever naar alle delen van het lichaam vervoerd. 

Het spijsverteringskanaal is in feite een lange, elastische buis die loopt van mond tot anus. Door samentrekkingen van spiertjes in de wanden van het kanaal, wordt het voedsel voortgestuwd. Gedurende dit transport ondergaat het voedsel verschillende bewerkingen zodat het minuscule stukjes worden. Dit proces begint al in je mond waar door kauwen en de inwerking van enzymen het voedsel wordt bewerkt. Uiteindelijk ontstaat een fijne voedselbrei, die door de wand van de dunne darm in de bloedbaan opgenomen wordt. 

Voor een goed verloop van het verteringsproces zijn verschillende stoffen nodig. Een belangrijke rol spelen de spijsverteringsenzymen. Enzymen zijn stoffen in het lichaam die nodig zijn om bepaalde chemische veranderingen tot stand te brengen (bijvoorbeeld de verbranding van suiker). Spijsverteringsenzymen komen op verschillende plaatsen in het spijsverteringskanaal voor. Het speeksel in de mond, het maagzuur en de dunne darm bevatten verschillende enzymen. Niet alleen het maagdarmkanaal geeft enzymen af, ook de alvleesklier (pancreas) en de lever zijn producent van belangrijke enzymen. De lever produceert gal; dat is een groenachtige vloeistof die een belangrijke rol speelt bij de vertering van het voedsel. De gal wordt opgeslagen in een reservoir, de galblaas, die met een dun buisje in verbinding staat met de dunne darm. Voortdurend geeft de galblaas een kleine hoeveelheid gal af aan de dunne darm, voor de verdere vertering van voedsel. 

Vanaf het moment dat je iets eet (voedsel in je mond) tot aan het moment dat ontlasting het lichaam verlaat, wordt het volgende traject afgelegd: 

- In je mond wordt voedsel tot kleine stukjes gekauwd. Hier breken enzymen uit het speeksel zetmeel af en zetten dit om in suiker. Het vermalen eten wordt doorgeslikt en gaat naar. 

- de maag. Zodra het voedsel in de maag komt trekken spieren in de maagwand zich samen om de maaginhoud goed door elkaar te mengen. Tevens wordt het maagsap aan de voedselbrij toegevoegd. Vanuit de maag gaat de brij met kleine beetjes tegelijk naar het bovenste gedeelte van de dunne darm dat ook wel. 

- twaalfvingerige darm wordt genoemd. Spijsverteringssappen uit de alvleesklier en gal uit de galblaas komen in dit deel van de dunne darm terecht. De enzymen worden vemengd met de voedselbrij, waardoor de voedselafbraak zich voortzet. De vloeibare voedselbrij daalt vervolgens verder af in de 

- dunne darm. Deze langgerekte buis van ongeveer vijf meter lang is het centrum van de verteringsfabriek. Hier vindt de opname van voedingsstoffen door de darmwand in het bloed plaats. Het restant van de voedselbrij, verplaatst zich vervolgens verder naar 

- de dikke darm, waar water en zouten aan het geheel worden onttrokken. De ingedikte massa die overblijft is afval en kan worden afgevoerd. De dikke darm stuwt het restant voort richting endeldarm, waar de ontlasting via de anus het lichaam verlaat. 

Wat kan er mis gaan? 

Veel mensen hebben last van (een deel van) hun spijsverteringsstelsel. In Nederland heeft 1 op 7 mensen klachten variërend van mild tot ernstig. Dit betekent dus dat er ruim twee miljoen mensen in Nederland rondlopen met spijsverteringsproblemen. De klachten die kunnen optreden zijn talrijk en uiteenlopend van aard. Enkele voorbeelden zijn: 

- brandend maagzuur 

- maagzweer 

- hepatitis A en B 

- coeliakie/darmspruw 

- darm poliepen 

- verstopping 

- spastisch colon 

- ziekte van Crohn 

- dikke darm ontsteking 

- diarree 

- galstenen 

- alvleesklierontsteking 

- aambeien 

Wat is de behandeling? 

Om de juiste diagnose te stellen heeft de huisarts verschillende mogelijkheden. Hij kan vragen stellen om een duidelijk beeld te krijgen van je klachten. Een lichamelijk onderzoek wordt verricht om te kijken waar de klachten vandaan komen. Ook kan de huisarts een bloed-, ontlasting- en urineonderzoek (laten) doen of je doorverwijzen naar een specialist. 

Als de huisarts een duidelijk beeld van de problematiek heeft, zal hij een diagnose stellen en een behandeling adviseren. De behandeling kan bestaan uit: 

- leef- en dieetregels (zie zelfhulpmiddelen): veel mensen zijn gebaat bij een gevarieerde voeding of een verandering van leefwijze. 

- medicijnen: indien nodig zal je huisarts medicijnen voorschrijven. Deze zijn per aandoening verschillend. Volg het advies van de huisarts zo nauwkeurig mogelijk op en meld alle bijwerkingen. Verbeteren de klachten niet, ga dan terug naar de arts en bespreek wat er verder gedaan kan worden. 

- doorwijzen naar een specialist: als de huisarts klachten aanleiding vindt voor verder onderzoek door een specialist, zal hij je doorverwijzen. Meestl is dit een internist of maag-darm-arts. De specialist zal na een gesprek over je ziektegeschiedenis een uitgebreid lichamelijk onderzoeken verrichten. Dit kan bestaan uit een röntgenonderzoek, endoscopie of laboratoriumonderzoek. 

Naast de reguliere gezondheidszorg zijn er ook alternatieve geneeswijzen. Sommige mensen voelen zich beter door behandeling met homeopathie, acupunctuur of een andere therapie. 

Wat kan je zelf doen? 

Er is een aantal leefregels die het spijsverteringskanaal in een betere conditie brengen zodat je geen klachten krijgt. Bovendien draagt een goed werkend maagdarmstelsel bij aan de algehele conditie, waardoor andere aandoeningen vaak kunnen worden voorkomen. 

Zorg voor variatie in het voedingspatroon, zodat je alle voedingsstoffen binnenkrijgt die je dagelijks nodig hebt. Eenzijdig voedsel bevat onvoldoende bouwstoffen en leidt op den duur tot problemen. Zorg er ook voor dat de voeding vezelrijk is. Samen met voldoende vocht zorgen vezels voor soepele ontlasting en een vlotte stoelgang. Producten waar veel voedingsvezels inzitten zijn volkorenbrood, volkoren pasta, zilvervliesrijst, fruit en groenten. Verder is het belangrijk dat je per dag minstens 1,5 liter drinkt. 

Tabak en alcohol bevatten prikkelende stoffen die een zware tol van je maagdarmkanaal eisen. Overmatig alcoholgebruik veroorzaakt irritatie doordat de slijmvliesbekleding van het spijsverteringsstelsel wordt aangetast. Op den duur kunnen ontstekingen en beschadiging optreden. Ook de lever kan slecht tegen alcohol. Roken is niet alleen slecht voor je algehele conditie, maar heeft ook een irriterend effectop het maagslijmvlies. 

Overgewicht of juist te mager zijn kan complicaties leveren. Zorg dus dat je gewicht op peil is, zodat het maagdarmkanaal optimaal functioneert. 

Te veel stress is niet goed voor je lichaam en dus ook niet voor je spijsvertering. Ontspan regelmatig en zorg dus voor voldoende beweging. Lichaamsbeweging is ontspannend voor lichaam en geest en dus een uitstekende manier om stress tegen te gaan. 

Geneesmiddelen hebben soms effect op het spijsverteringsstelsel. Let goed op bijwerkingen van medicijnen. Sommige middelen geven maagklachten, van andere middelen krijg je juist diarree. Als je nare bijwerkingen krijgt van medicijnen kan je dit beter met je arts bespreken. 

Sommige mensen kopen al laxeermiddelen als hun ontlasting een paar dagen wat minder is. Laxeermiddelen die de darmwand moeten prikkelen worden afgeraden. Door deze middelen te vaak en veel te gebruiken worden de darmen lui en heb je steeds meer van het middel nodig om hetzelfde effect te bereiken. 

Mochten de klachten na verloop van tijd niet overgaan of juist erger worden, raadpleeg dan de huisarts.

(bron: home.scarlet.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Dyspepsie 

Dyspepsie is in de geneeskunde de term waarmee pijn of een ongemakkelijk gevoel in de epigastrische regio (de regio rond de maag) aan te geven. Het gevoel treedt vaak op na de maaltijd.

(bron: Wikipedia)

----------


## Agnes574

Spijsverteringsstoornissen/aandoeningen

Spijsverteringsaandoeningen (dyspepsie, indigestie, verstoorde spijsvertering, peptische klachten, indigestie, peptische zweren) 
Verstoring van de spijsverteringsprocessen door overdadig eten en/of overmatig alcoholgebruik (= functionele spijsveteringsaandoeningen) of 
Spijsverteringskanaal-aandoening (= organische spijsverteringsaandoeningen). 
Landurige spijsverteringsstoornissen kunnen leiden tot veel overlast (vooral 's nachts) en ernstige complicaties.

Oorzaken
Mogelijke oorzaken van spijsverteringsaandoeningen (= indigestie, dyspepsie) o.a.: 
- overdadig eten en drinken (te vaak, te veel) 
- overmatig alcoholgebruik, roken en/of stress 
- overmatige maagzuurproductie (= hyperaciditeit) 
- beschadiging van het slijmvlies door het wegvallen van de beschermende slijmlaag-barrière (= mucosa-barrière), bijvoorbeeld o.i.v. bepaalde geneesmiddelen, zoals (acetyl)salicylaten 
- infectie met Helicobacter pylori; een bacterie die bij veel mensen op het maagslijmvlies voorkomt 
- spijsverteringskanaal-aandoeningen 

NB. 
- bij organische dyspepsie (ca. 50% van de gevallen) is de oorzaak bekend (zie boven). 
- bij functionele dyspepsie is de oorzaak niet bekend. In de helft van de gevallen van functionele dyspepsie is tevens sprake van een vertraagde lediging van de maag (= hypomotiliteit).

Verschijnselen
Mogelijke verschijnselen bij spijsverteringsaandoeningen (= indigestie, dyspepsie) o.a.: 
- vieze smaak 
- stinkende adem 
- boeren 
- opgeblazen of opgezet gevoel 
- weinig kunnen eten 
- pijn in de bovenbuik (= epigastrische pijn) 
- brandend gevoel in de maag 
- zure oprispingen na inspanning, bij bukken of bij liggen (= gastro-oesofageale reflux), 
- zuurbranden (= pyrosis) 
- misselijkheid en braken 
- maagslijmvlies-ontsteking 
- oppervlakkige beschadiging (= erosies)van de slokdarm-, maag- of darmwand 
- slokdarm-, maag- en/of darmzweren 
- winderigheid (= flatulentie, meteorisme)

Behandeling
Mogelijke behandelingen van spijsverteringsaandoeningen (= indigestie, dyspepsie) o.a.: 
- gezond eten en drinken (gevarieerd, regelmatig en niet te veel) 
- dieet 
- geen of matig alcohol-gebruik 
- medicijnen: maagzuur-remmers, zoals antacida, histamine-blokkers en protonpomp-remmers

Vormen
Mogelijke vormen van spijsverteringsaandoeningen (= indigestie, dyspepsie) o.a.: 
- brandend maagzuur 
- gal-aandoeningen 
- hyper-aciditeit (= overmatig maagzuur) 
- meteorisme 
- peptische aandoeningen 
- maag/darm-aandoeningen 
- slokdarm-aandoeningen 

(bron: consumed.nl)

----------

